# hello!



## tonyng9876 (12 mo ago)

I am married with kids, and wish to discuss anything about married life


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, welcome to TAM!

What are some issues you are interested in talking about? Are there issues in your marriage?


----------



## Angie?or… (Nov 15, 2021)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Greetings. What brings you here?


----------

